# Free to whoever wants them



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Some more freebies for my good friends of DW. All stuff which I just dont need or want anymore but may be of use to someone else.

I want nothing for this stuff, so if you want something just say so on this thread to reserve the item for you and them pm me your address and I will post them to you.

So this time I have to give away......

500ML AUTOGLYM LEATHER CLEANER ( not in its original bottle though ) - *taken*

A CHAMOIS WRINGER / MANGLE - *taken*

BOTTLE OF MEGS 80 ABOUT HALF FULL - *taken*
BOTTLE OF MEGS 83 ABOUT HALF FULL - *taken*
4 EMPTY MEGS DISPENSER BOTTLES -* taken*

500ML OF AUTOGLYM RADIANT WAX ( SRP ) OLD FORMULA - *taken*

AUTOGLYM PUMPASOL ( 66% FULL ) WITH PUMPASOL BOTTLE INCLUDED - *taken*

AUTOBRITE SPARE SNOW FOAM BOTTLE ( I HAVE TWO BUT I THINK ONE WILL ALREADY GET TAKEN FROM ANOTHER THREAD, SO I HAVE ONE MORE TO GIVE AWAY ) *- taken*

ABOUT 20 - 25 USED MICROFIBRES - KENT ONES - USED AND NEED WASHING BUT WILL BE GREAT FOR WHEELS AND ENGINE BAY CLEANING ETC *-taken*

A COUPLE OF KENT WASHING NOODLE MITTS, AGAIN USED BUT WILL BE FINE ONCE WASHED - *taken*

HENRY NUMATIC SPARE BAGS - *taken*

Price for each item above is £0 but please add £0 for the postage :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Would love the mega despencer bottles and pumpasol please in return would u want a dodo panel pot


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

steview said:


> Would love the mega despencer bottles and pumpasol please in return would u want a dodo panel pot


Dont want anything in return mate, the Megs dispensers bottles and AG Pumpasol are yours. Just PM me your address mate


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I know I've asked in the other thread, but can I please have a snow foam bottle?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

The wringer/mangle would be very handy please, PM sent


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

svended said:


> I know I've asked in the other thread, but can I please have a snow foam bottle?


Yes mate, no worries, pm me your address and I will post it asap


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> The wringer/mangle would be very handy please, PM sent


Its yours mate


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Pm sent thanks very much great guy


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

I know i'm quite new on here, would it be cheeky to ask for the AG leather cleaner?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

morganste said:


> I know i'm quite new on here, would it be cheeky to ask for the AG leather cleaner?


No worries mate, its yours 

Just pm me your address and I will post out for you asap.

Cheers mate


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> The wringer/mangle would be very handy please, PM sent


Any chance of the Megs #83 as well? PLEASE


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Mark , your a gem as usual . Im gonna ask for something this time . Been meaning to try more megs stuff but the AG wax sounds tempting too . If its cool ill take either the megs stuff or the AGwax .
Thanks in advance
Mark


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Any chance of the Megs #83 as well? PLEASE


Yes mate, its yours


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, its yours


Bloody hell, top bloke, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Stomper said:


> Mark , your a gem as usual . Im gonna ask for something this time . Been meaning to try more megs stuff but the AG wax sounds tempting too . If its cool ill take either the megs stuff or the AGwax .
> Thanks in advance
> Mark


No worries mate. The Megs 83 has gone, but you are welcome to the AG Wax and Megs 80

Just pm me your address mate and I will post asap


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> No worries mate, its yours
> 
> Just pm me your address and I will post out for you asap.
> 
> Cheers mate


You sir, are a top man! :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

morganste said:


> You sir, are a top man! :thumb:


Cheers mate, Happy to help


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Stomper said:


> Mark , your a gem as usual . Im gonna ask for something this time . Been meaning to try more megs stuff but the AG wax sounds tempting too . If its cool ill take either the megs stuff or the AGwax .
> Thanks in advance
> Mark


If Stomper would rather have the Megs #83, I would take the #80 instead.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Could I please have the noodle mitts if they haven't been taken already.

Your such a nice bloke! We need more like you and I


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> If Stomper would rather have the Megs #83, I would take the #80 instead.


Cheers mate, I have pm'd Stomper to see which he would prefer and will send you whichever one is left.

Thanks mate, thats nice of you


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> Could I please have the noodle mitts if they haven't been taken already.
> 
> Your such a nice bloke! We need more like you and I


They are yours mate, just pm me your address


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive never in all my years of being on Forums met such a kind hearted, genuine and honest guy, i havent been on here long and the first thing i saw was that old red nissan you ressurected, and now this, you really are one of a kind and a rare trend in todays day and age, much respect to you, and i hope if your ever in need people will be queing up to help you, im sure i would!


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

If they are still available I could make use of the microfibres, as I hope to do my first serious engine bay detail soon. :thumb:

What a generous gentleman you are sir....


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Hi mate,

You got anything left?


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll take the Henry bags if they're still available please Mark :thumb:


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

I've seen a few posts on here from you Mark and it's good to see someone genuinely kind who doesn't want anything in return.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

admg1 said:


> I'll take the Henry bags if they're still available please Mark :thumb:


They are yours mate, pm me your address and I will post asap


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

weejp said:


> If they are still available I could make use of the microfibres, as I hope to do my first serious engine bay detail soon. :thumb:
> 
> What a generous gentleman you are sir....


Cheers mate

They are yours, pm me your address and I will post asap


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Farquhar said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> You got anything left?


All gone now mate, sorry.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgey2011 said:


> Ive never in all my years of being on Forums met such a kind hearted, genuine and honest guy, i havent been on here long and the first thing i saw was that old red nissan you ressurected, and now this, you really are one of a kind and a rare trend in todays day and age, much respect to you, and i hope if your ever in need people will be queing up to help you, im sure i would!


Thanks mate, thats real nice of you to say that. I am just happy to help anyone with anything whenever I can 

Cheers mate


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> They are yours mate, pm me your address and I will post asap


Thanks Mark, this is very generous of you :thumb:
Pm on its way.


----------



## Dibdub1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awwwh gutted I've only just seen this! Any more freebies? Its my birthday tomorrow too haha!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Dibdub1 said:


> Awwwh gutted I've only just seen this! Any more freebies? Its my birthday tomorrow too haha!


:lol:

Hmm....I will see if I can find something for you, give me two seconds........

.........................................

.........................................

.........................................

.........................................

Cant find anything else just now, but how about a birthday card ?????????

LOL


----------



## Dibdub1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hahaha! I was just kidding anyway! Very nice of you mate


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

No worries - I should've checked the list before I posted! :wall:



MarkSmith said:


> All gone now mate, sorry.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

No worries mate, keep a look out on this section as next week I will be clearing out my spare room and will probably have more stuff to let go


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark, I'm on the lookout for a pump dispenser for a 5l bottle and some clear spray bottles, if you come across any, im happy to pay you mate :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicane said:


> Mark, I'm on the lookout for a pump dispenser for a 5l bottle and some clear spray bottles, if you come across any, im happy to pay you mate :thumb:


Hey mate, I am sure I have a few 500ml empty bottles in the garage if they are any good ?

They are all old Poorboys bottles ( stuff I have used and finished )

Also have quite a few empty 5 litre containers if they are any use to you.

Dont want anything for them mate, they are only going to gather dust in my garage if nobody wants them.

Let me know if they are any use to you mate


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah the 500mls will be fantastic! basically anything see-thru will do so i can see what ive got left etc!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicane said:


> yeah the 500mls will be fantastic! basically anything see-thru will do so i can see what ive got left etc!


Thats cool mate, pm me your address and I will see and send what I have got - not sure how many I have, but will look this afternoon for you mate


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Karcher Underbody Angled Spray Lance: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Mark, Is this the lance you are looking to get, I noticed you mentioned in another thread you wanted something like this?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

d6dph said:


> Karcher Underbody Angled Spray Lance: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> Mark, Is this the lance you are looking to get, I noticed you mentioned in another thread you wanted something like this?


No mate, I already have one of those.

The one I want to get is this one.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150763221...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3488wt_952

Looks like a great bit of kit to me. What do you think ?

It first sprays a type of snow foam onto the underside of the car, then rinses it and then you finish off spraying a protective wash on the underside, all using this lance.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Ahh right! Yeah that looks like a great bit of kit.

I have one of the other type that I rarely use so was going to send it to you, Can't afford to treat you to the other lance though 

I'll donate £15 to the "Let's treat the nicest guy on DW to an underbody lance" fund  Anyone else in?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

d6dph said:


> Ahh right! Yeah that looks like a great bit of kit.
> 
> I have one of the other type that I rarely use so was going to send it to you, Can't afford to treat you to the other lance though
> 
> I'll donate £15 to the "Let's treat the nicest guy on DW to an underbody lance" fund  Anyone else in?


aw mate, that is so so nice of you and I am very very greatful, but I would feel bad to accept this, I cant ask you to do such a nice thing as this, as I would just feel like I was........well I dont know how I would feel but I cant ask you to do this as I have not really done anything to deserve that mate.

But this is such an unbelievably kind offer and although I could not possibly accept this I want you to know that I am so very greatful for the thought.

I should have some spare cash at the end of the month so should be able to afford it by then.

But a big thanks to you mate - I really appreciate this and if I can ever do you a good turn in the future please dont hesitate to ask me mate


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Cheers mate,

I've not got a very big collection so if I'm honest anything you have would come in useful!



MarkSmith said:


> No worries mate, keep a look out on this section as next week I will be clearing out my spare room and will probably have more stuff to let go


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Farquhar said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> I've not got a very big collection so if I'm honest anything you have would come in useful!


How did you get on with that Smartwax I sent you mate ?

I think its good wax, I just did not need it as I have moved onto Poorboys and Autoglym again now.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Not had chance yet - last two weekends have been spent doing customers cars!



MarkSmith said:


> How did you get on with that Smartwax I sent you mate ?
> 
> I think its good wax, I just did not need it as I have moved onto Poorboys and Autoglym again now.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Very kind of you mark. Well done. Gutted missed out on AG stuff lol. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

lpoolck said:


> Very kind of you mark. Well done. Gutted missed out on AG stuff lol. :thumbup:


If you can give me a week or two, I have another bottle of SRP in the back of my spare room that you are welcome to have once I get the room cleared out ( its full of stuff just now and I cant even get into the room just now !! )


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Mark, i hope you don't mind me asking but are you Scottish? I'm not being funny but you said just now twice in one post and the only other person i know who does that is JenJen and she is from Aberdeen.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Mark, i hope you don't mind me asking but are you Scottish? I'm not being funny but you said just now twice in one post and the only other person i know who does that is JenJen and she is from Aberdeen.


:lol:

Nope, I was born in England in 1973, but was living in Scotland from 1990 to 2000, so maybe the sayings from Scotland have rubbed off on me without me realising !!!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

:lol:

haha well its a pretty harmless habit to pick up. Just as long as you don't start putting salt on your porriidge or anything more serious like that. :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> :lol:
> 
> haha well its a pretty harmless habit to pick up. Just as long as you don't start putting salt on your porriidge or anything more serious like that. :lol:


LOL

Cant put salt on my porridge just yet, I have only just managed to get my good lady to try Haggis, Mince On Toast and to have Salt and Sauce on her chips !

(( Having said that, I think Salt and Sauce instead of Salt and Vinegar is just an "Edinburgh thing" and not a "Scottish thing" :lol:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> If you can give me a week or two, I have another bottle of SRP in the back of my spare room that you are welcome to have once I get the room cleared out ( its full of stuff just now and I cant even get into the room just now !! )


Well in keeping with the spirit I will decline your very generous offer as I have just bought 1 litre of SRP so I don't really need it and it would just be greedy of me. The other AG items your were selling I've not got or used... Very low on leather cleaner and I have been looking to try the pumpasol for a while now. Thanks again. Truely very generous person. :thumbup:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Mark, The offer is always there mate. More than happy to chip in to help a nice person.

All the best mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

d6dph said:


> Mark, The offer is always there mate. More than happy to chip in to help a nice person.
> 
> All the best mate


Thanks mate, really do appreciate this.

I do have good news though..........I managed to buy one of the Karcher Under Chassis Washers last night off of ebay as I came into some money when I sold a set of RS 4-spoke Alloy Wheels to someone last night. It was a bit of a result as I have had the wheels in the garage doing nothing for about 10 years !!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a quick update on this guys. I have been really busy these last few days and have not yet had time to post these off.

However, I am free on Saturday so I will pack them all up over the weekend and post first class on Monday.

Sorry for the delay guys, but they will be with you soon.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

why do i miss out on all the free stuff on here  any body got any stuff that they dont want / need just send it my way :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

All items posted today, so you will all get them either Tuesday or Wednesday.

Thanks guys, hope you find the stuff useful


----------



## dave c (Oct 15, 2006)

many thanks to you mark also


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Big Apologies to everyone who is waiting for stuff from this thread. I messed up and thought my partner had posted these but she hasn't yet.

So to make up for it, all the parcels from this thread will be sent tomorrow on a next day delivery with Scarlet Couriers, guaranteed for delivery on Friday.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

What a top notch guy  I didn't even ask for anything but dead impressed! Well done


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks man, your such an awesome guy!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> Thanks man, your such an awesome guy!


Thanks mate.

Not sure which ones, but some went yesterday evening via Royal Mail and some have been sent this morning with Scarlet, so either way, you will all get them either today or tomorrow as all of them have now gone out ( either 1st class Royal Mail or Next Day Courier  )

This makes sure that way that you will all have them for the weekend


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

You're a top bloke Mark :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just to let you know the Henry bags arrived safe and sound today.
Cheers Mark :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

admg1 said:


> Just to let you know the Henry bags arrived safe and sound today.
> Cheers Mark :thumb:


Great, glad they arrived safely and I hope they prove to be useful for you mate 

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi mate,

just a quick one to let you know the leather cleaner turned up safely.

Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Morning Mark,

Postman arrived this morning with the Wash mitts... he warned me that the package was leaking :lol: .... turns out the mitts were wet! HAHAHAHA... must have cost you a fortune to send!


Was funny when i saw his face though. 

thanks again mark and i shall hopefully catch up with you at some point!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> Morning Mark,
> 
> Postman arrived this morning with the Wash mitts... he warned me that the package was leaking :lol: .... turns out the mitts were wet! HAHAHAHA... must have cost you a fortune to send!
> 
> ...


LOL -

Yeah, I did try to dry them out as much as I could before I posted them, but Maria decided to pack them up before they were dry and never told me until they had gone - she said to me " that parcel with the wet mitts was heavy " and I just looked at her and called her a dumb blonde for not letting them dry first !!!

:lol::lol:

Glad they arrived ok though and I hope they prove to be useful for you mate.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

A delay in working and getting to PO to collect my stuff from Mark meant I just got mine today
I have already thanked Mark but am bumping this thread to remind people what a decent person he is .
The world needs more people like him .
Thanks Mark


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

A very nice gesture Mark, but you are mad!!! Been watching you over the recent past and looking through some older posts, and detailing a car for nothing is a great thing, but paying to send people free stuf?? MADNESS!!  I think i may have to jump on you next time as it may be something bigger that your paying for people to have 

Keep the charity up, but at least charge postage  You dont know these guys from adam 

Just my 2 penneth. And i still have to come over for a Sarney sometime soon  And i have to meet your Dad!!!!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Panther said:


> A very nice gesture Mark, but you are mad!!! Been watching you over the recent past and looking through some older posts, and detailing a car for nothing is a great thing, but paying to send people free stuf?? MADNESS!!  I think i may have to jump on you next time as it may be something bigger that your paying for people to have
> 
> Keep the charity up, but at least charge postage  *You dont know these guys from adam *
> 
> Just my 2 penneth. *And i still have to come over for a Sarney sometime soon  And i have to meet your Dad!!!!!*


:lol:

I dont mind mate, honest, I would rather help someone out than to get some spare change in my pocket and besides, I do know all these people, they are my Detailing World mates  :thumb:

Look forward to meeting you soon mate for those bacon sarnies, a cuppa or two and a chat, and if you really want to meet my Dad then ok, but dont say I did not warn you - he is a bit of a strange nutter !!! :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Stomper said:


> A delay in working and getting to PO to collect my stuff from Mark meant I just got mine today
> I have already thanked Mark but am bumping this thread to remind people what a decent person he is .
> The world needs more people like him .
> Thanks Mark


Thanks Mate 

Just hope the items I sent you prove to be useful for you mate :thumb:


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

The items you kindly sent arrived the other day, thanks very much Mr Smith - top bloke.!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

weejp said:


> The items you kindly sent arrived the other day, thanks very much Mr Smith - top bloke.!


Cheers mate, hope they prove useful to you. Those Microfibres wont really be any good for the bodywork, but once washed up they will be ideal for use on wheels and engine bays etc.

:thumb:


----------

